# My weekly listening



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hello all! In an attempt to listen/re-listen to my entire Itunes library I will be choosing two sets of contrasting works every week and listening to them and then I'll write about what I think on this here nifty TC blog! :lol:

Anyway, this week the two sets of pieces are Sibelius' symphonies and Per Norgards string quartets. Ill have a post up hopefully by Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Try listening to some Hildegard von Bingen and then Antheil's "Ballet Meccanique" for next week.

I loom forward to reading what you think of this weeks pieces!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

They played a Sibelius symphony on the radio the other day, and it was good. I have some of Per Norgard's str qts as well, interesting stuff. I'll get it out again.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow, this went nowhere.


----------

